# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Файловый сервер в 2k8: непонятные тормоза

## ru-login

Приветствую!

После установки и настройки нового сервера возникла следующая проблема: нажатия правой кнопкой мыши в любой из расшаренных папок сервера обрабатываются по двадцать секунд, на открытие word/excel-файла уходит полминуты, базы 1с (особенно 7.7 в файловом режиме) заметно подтормаживают.

Конфигурация сервера: 2 x Xeon 2,13 ГГц, 24 Гб DDR3, 4 x SAS HDD 300 Гб (RAID 10). ОС: Windows Server 2k8 R2.

Запущенные роли: сервер терминалов, сервер приложений, веб, файловый сервер. AD пока нет. Используется общий доступ в группе + пространство имен.

Провалов в сети нет: идут стабильные 100 Мбит из любой точки к серверу. Ради интереса сравнил работу со старым сервером: скорость копирования на новый серв вдвое выше (в среднем 12000 Кб против 6000-7000), но конечные пользователи прироста скорости не ощущают. Более того — все стало еще медленнее, чем раньше.

----------

